
The new kilogram just debuted - ashishbindra
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2019/5/17/18627757/kilogram-redefined-world-metrology-day-explained
======
RickSanchez2600
So does this change the weight of a kilogram and all scales need to be
updated? Or is it just set by physics and math and no cylinder of metal?

